# New Kontakt Bass Instrument



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 9, 2014)

http://frankthesmith.bigcartel.com/products







Product info box has a pretty detailed description.


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 10, 2014)

Processing info:

D.I.
Bass > Daw

Preset 1
Maxon > Ampeg SVT classic > DAW > SVT 8x10 Impulse > 30% Eq match> EQ > Limiter

Preset 2
Sansamp pedal > Ampeg SVT classic > DAW > SVT 4x10 Implulse > Decapitator > Waves CLA Bass > EQ > Limiter

Preset 3
Maxon > Rat2 > Ampeg SVT classic > DAW > Ampeg VL/Vb4 Impulse Blend > EQ > Limiter

Preset 4
Sansamp pedal > Bugera 6260 matching cab > sm7b - Carvin m68 > DAW > RBass > EQ > Limiter


----------



## christianb (Jan 10, 2014)

hey frank, i was going to post this morning about my unwillingness to actually copy and then laboriously paste those url's into a browser window to listen to demos, but then didn't feel like exposing my extreme lethargy to the world at large. It's bad enough my parents know the truth about me.
But in the interest of saving you from another 230 thread hits with no responses, you might want to make those puppies clickable so others of my ilk might at least give the library a listen.
I'll click... swear.




christianb


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 10, 2014)

I tried making them click able but it won't do it.
Thanks for the tip, I'll figure it out later tonight.
But for now here's the links that are clickable haha

Audio Examples:
Preset 1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2sMli3ckZE
Preset 2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCshGxGqglQ
Preset 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09iQKOfzMGk
Preset 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mm7_Wl3jwc


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 11, 2014)

Sounds terrifying, in the best possible way! :D


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 14, 2014)

I got a few messages asking about how to use the key switches in the middle of a song and how to use bending so I made a couple really quick videos showing that


Full screen and put it in HD.
The keyswitching is the lower midi notes.
first one is slide up fast, then slide down slow, right into alt picking.
I keep putting the alt picking midi note before the group of fast notes to ensure the first accent note is a down pick (just like a person would do)
When there's a slow part that a person would only down pick you'd draw in a midi note for down pick only.
You always want to draw the midi keyswitch notes right before the note. So like a 64th note right before. or 32nd note.
To make it easier I'd suggest always having it on alt pick when your making the midi track. Then once it's done go in and draw the keyswitch midi.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4fBE2cz3sY


You could either draw the automation in the midi file, or assign the pitch wheel to a midi controller and write the automation on the track, or bounce to audio and put on a pitch shifting plugin and automate that.

This is drawing the automation in the midi file.
You can control the over all amount of bend by clicking on the mod drop down and moving the slider to the amount of notes you want it to be able to bend it.
You can bend it up to an octave, but don't do that haha.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHjc3Av4zAw


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's a short mix test with the FTS Edge Bass using the stems from Born of Osiris' song "Machine"
I took out the bass stem and added the FTS Edge Bass D.I.

Bass processing
CLA-76 > TSE BOD > Compressor/Gate > EQ > Limiter

The guitars fade in and out every few bars so you can get the basic idea of of the rhythm section.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beEp5Qo-pQ4


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 23, 2014)

New Mix. Near 2:25 and at the end there's a nice bass section

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G51RXNbENU


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jan 27, 2014)

Some more mixes using the FTS Edge Bass.
Also made some PreEQ'd guitar impulses.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28wKU2eE000

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWtG5CfnyWY


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's a few more examples:

This is a mix from Anitgravity Studios using the FTS Edge Bass. More of a hardrock and less of a brutal metal song.
A cover of the song "Tonight's Music" by Katatonia
Not sure of what the signal chain was for this one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgcLBWICKEM

Elitist - Echo In The Room 
SHB-1 > CLA Bass > TSE BOD > CLA-76 > EQ > Limiter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f0F0iiWRBg

Bring Me The Horizon - Can You Feel My Heart 
TSB-1 > Match EQ 50% to the actual bass track > Multiban Comp > Limiter 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_b0T2DHDRE

Kataklysm - As I Slither
Multiband Compressor > TSE BOD > EQ > Limiter
With custom guitar impulses
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EPTU24dajs


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Mar 19, 2014)

Messed with the attack section to kinda emulate a fingered sound.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls3rKzdMVVQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JhsuY2x_OA


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Apr 1, 2014)

I've added a script that takes away the built in kontakt round robin and keyswitches alowing me to be able to cut the groups from 112 to 56.
For me since there's so many groups it took about 10-15 seconds to open. Now it opens muuuuch faster.
Also with the script there's a display that shows what articulation/keyswitch is selected.
More importantly with the new round robin script it allows the alternate picking to be able to move within itself.
Example:
Before the alternate picking was "Down 1, Up 1, Down 2, Up 2... So on.
Now with the script, depending on how many times you switch from only down picking then to alternate picking it re orders the round robins
Example:
"Down 1, Up 3, Down 2, Up 4, Down 4, Up 5 and within the same riff it can be switched to "Down 1, Up 8, Down 2, Up 1, Down 3, Up 2"



Right now the keyswitching, humanizing, and round robin controlling/shifting scripts are on separate tabs. Once I can join them together on one tab I can send out the updates.


One more thing.
I've gotten TONS of messages/emails/whatever about this specific tone as a preset. It is fairly easy to achieve the tone, but I may or may not include it into the packs and send it out to whoever's already purchased it.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Apr 2, 2014)

On the info page it says that it goes down to C0. Shouldn't it be B0 as most 5 strings are tuned to B? Simple matter to defund Kontakt, but was just curious.


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Apr 3, 2014)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> On the info page it says that it goes down to C0. Shouldn't it be B0 as most 5 strings are tuned to B? Simple matter to defund Kontakt, but was just curious.



The 5 string bass was tuned to drop A. That was the lowest actual recorded note. Kontakt pitches it down to C0 which is like... Almost inaudible.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Apr 3, 2014)

FrankTheSmith @ Wed Apr 02 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Wed Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > On the info page it says that it goes down to C0. Shouldn't it be B0 as most 5 strings are tuned to B? Simple matter to defund Kontakt, but was just curious.
> ...



Sounds good! I might be picking this up tonight. Sounds really good.


----------



## FrankTheSmith (May 30, 2014)

Discovered the built in Kontakt convolution loader and put it a 100% match EQ impulse to the bass in this song.
Sounds cool with out any processing.
This is the DI with the impulse.



Same thing with this one.
Loaded a dull sounding finger plucked impulse in the built in convolution loader


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jun 15, 2014)

Check it. Not available yet only because it takes 100 years to upload them.
When my band split my bass player sold all his fancy gear so all of these are done in the box.


----------



## FrankTheSmith (Jun 26, 2014)

June NKI update and preset tones 5-8 now available.






You can hear the new preset tones 5-8 here 
http://frankthesmith.bigcartel.com/prod ... -bass-full

NKI updates will be sent to previous users soon.


----------

